# Looking for something new...



## SirMike1983 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've restored a few English roadsters and a few balloon tire bikes, but I'm wondering now about doing a ride-able 28 inch American motobike roadster. I'm talking about the 1920s-30s type double bar motobikes that came with 28 inch wheels. What is out there in terms of making these bikes ride-worthy, particularly in the wheel department? I am thinking a 700c or English 28 inch-type rim may be possible, then paint it (does rim aluminum alloy paint?) to match the trim color (creme/white probably). How many of you have done this? Or are these bikes being used for display only? I'd ideally like to start with a presentable original base of frame/fenders/running gear and swap in clincher rims with new spokes. I'm assuming I'll have to recover a leather saddle.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 25, 2012)

First I have to say that 28" wheel Motobikes ride amazing as specially with modern 700c rims and tires. Lot's of Caber's have done this including myself. Some guys will go for the wood clincher rims and others will go for the aluminum Velocity P-35 rims as they are the correct profile and look for a steel clad replacement. As for tires 700x38 to 40c is about right and look the part. Here are some Cabe articles.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19081-Nickel-plating-P35-rims&highlight=velocity+p35
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?21856-Rim-and-tire-sizing&highlight=velocity+p35
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22943-How-do-they-ride-pre-1933&highlight=velocity+p35


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 25, 2012)

*Any Recommendations on a Good Source to buy Velocity P-35 rims ?*

I just received my 1920s, 28" wheel motorbike today!  It sounds like Velocity P-35 rims are the way to go if you want a good riding bike.
Are there any recommendations from other CABERs on a good source to purchase.  I'm not sure yet if I will nickel plate or paint the rims.

Thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see how it comes out. What 28" bike did you get, maybe you could start a thread on your bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent links there-- that wheel chart is helpful. 

I noticed how expensive the nickel plating is. I just don't think I can justify that level of cost on my roadster project. I suppose if I had a very nice, complete bike, I'd do a second set of "rider" wheels with the modern rims on them. I could always swap back the originals for collector purposes. That said, the riding is what I'm after. They do make the P-35s in several colors, and if they really are mostly an aluminum composition, they should be distress-able to a dull grey metal finish as well. I suppose on a relic type bicycle, that dull grey metal could go with the bare metal/plating loss component. 

There's also the Flying Pigeon option of 28 x  1 1/2 British spec steel/chrome. There's a shop out of Los Angeles selling those rims I guess. The tires are harder to get than 700c.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 26, 2012)

*my buddy did his own faux wood finish on 700c wheels*

He claims to not be too artist sometimes, but man! If it weren't for the rim profile. 
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=58290


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 26, 2012)

Those new rims are purty but, I prefer the original rims. On my 28" Iver Johnson, I use the original Metal-clad over Wood rims. I got a set of Pneumatic tires from our very own Robert Dean. The tires are marked "Display only" but after about 200 miles on them, I am not so sure. Tires are about $150 each. Look him up. Something about keeping it original!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2012)

Blasphemy perhaps, but would it not be possible to do 26 x 2.125 balloon-type wheels as well? I was under the impression the early balloon bikes (B10?) were the older roadster models running balloon wheels. I could be wrong. I suppose the tire could be too wide for the fork/fender as well. Anyway, has anyone been running that configuration?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 26, 2012)

can't run 26in ballons on them because of the frame demensions.  they are narrow is width.


----------



## Ruddigger (Jun 26, 2012)

I test fitted balloon tires on my '29 Hawthorne. The rear fit fine, the front rubbed hard. Just FYI.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ah- that does sound like a problem. I think I lean towards the 700c or perhaps the 28 x 1.5 clincher rims. The 700c seems to give the best array of options. I know original is always the favorite option, but I just wouldn't feel confident riding on 80+ year old wood, even if it is clad. I know people do it, but I just don't think I could get the worry of a busted wheel or a crash out of my mind. I do tend to ride a lot as well, so the wear on the tires is a factor to some degree. I've seen modern wood rims, but they seem to be very costly.

Has anyone tried Velo Orange 700c rims? They look a little cheaper than the P35, and come in a more traditional plated appearance. I wonder if they might be an option. I'm looking for 700c x 38 is it?


----------



## Ruddigger (Jun 27, 2012)

Never heard of them. The P35's are hard to get in a 36 hole in silver apparently. That was my bike with the faux wood 700C's that Abe linked to, I used Sun CR-18's. I should have used a wider wheel, but they were super affordable.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 4, 2012)

So the difference between 700 x 38 and 700 x 40 is the tire width by 2mm? I'm not very familiar with modern measurements for these. The ISO should be like 622 or so for all the tires in theory. Are there any other 700c rims comparable to the P35s? The Sun CR18s look more for road bikes and a slimmer profile from what I've seen.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds like your getting the hang of it. The only reason the P35's are used is because they have the correct dimensions. These are pictures of the factory wood clad rims next to the P35's.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 4, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Sounds like your getting the hang of it. The only reason the P35's are used is because they have the correct dimensions. These are pictures of the factory wood clad rims next to the P35's.




That is quite impressive actually, I had no idea they were that close. Velocity makes a pretty good rim from what I hear too, at least compared to a lot of them. 38mm also translates to 1.496 inches, so that's very close to 1.5 as well. You guys have done a pretty impressive job matching those dimensions by finding this stuff.


----------

